# Trial-Bike zum Dirt-Jump-Bike Bauen!



## groden2 (6. Januar 2002)

Hi!

Ich wollt nur mal wissen, ob ihr es sinnvoll findet ein 20" Trial-Bike zu einem Dirt-Jump-Bike um zu bauen oder einfach nur dazu zu benutzen! Ich würd ja gerne mir eins kaufen, aber dazu fehlt mir das geld! ne größere Übersetzung bröchte ich, das ist klar! Kann man das Trial-Bike gut zum jumpen bezogen auf den radstand und so benutzen? wäre es auch noch sinnvoll die starre Gabel durch eine Federgabel zu tauschen?


Mfg Groden2


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Januar 2002)

des kannste mal grob vergessen mit nem 20 Zoll trialbike zu dirten. Machen kannst dus schon aber es wird nich lang halten. Ich weiss nich was du für eins hast, aber wenns ein MOnty oder ein Hoffmann  is dann wird des noch schneller brechen. Die Räder sin absolut nich für dirt gebaut. Die Dinger wiegen unter 10 Kilo. Da wird es dir nach ein paar Wochen, den Lenker, den Vorbau, etc. sicher zerlegen. Des hält so ein Rad niemals aus, meiner Meinung nach. Und an ein 20 Zoll Rad ne Federgabel hinzubauen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Das macht keinen Sinn, und die dirt BMX Räder haben ja auch keine. Die Dirt BMX Räder sind meistens aus Stahl und Bock schwer. Das hat schon seinen Grund. Ein Trialrad is dagegen ein Fliegengewicht. ICh würd das mal lieber lassen, das 20 zoll wird das nich lange mitmachen und ausserdem is es viel zu riskant, da kanns dich böse auf die 12 legen. 
Es zum dirten zu benutzen, davon würd ich also gleich mal abraten, es umzubauen, is auch nich sinnvoll. Da müsstest du soviel Kohle reinstecken bis du ein einigermassen stabiles steifes Rad hinbekommst. Das lohnt nich. Musst du wissen ob du das deinem trialbike antun willst!! 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (6. Januar 2002)

ach jetz seh ichs erst..du hast ein Hydra


----------



## groden2 (6. Januar 2002)

danke für deine Meinung! hatt mich zwar nicht weiter gebracht, aber anscheinend ist es wirklich nicht sinnvioll damit zu dirten!

Mfg Groden2


----------



## ricktick (6. Januar 2002)

Kauf dir dafür lieber'n BMX, so teuer sind die nicht und damit kann man gut dirten und brauch auch keine Angst ham, daß was abfällt.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## groden2 (6. Januar 2002)

Danke für deinen Tip mit dem Bmx!

Ich hatte früher mal, vor 5 Jahren ein 450 DM teures Freestily-Bike, bei dem nach 8 Monate der Rahmen gebrochen ist! Damals war ich ca. 10 und wog noch deutlich weniger und hab damals nicht so häftige sachen gemacht deswegen hab ich kein Vertrauen mehr in Mittel-Klasse-Freestyle-Bikes! Ich glaub da hilft nur ein Dirt-Jump-Bike! trotzdem danke

Mfg Groden2


----------



## ricktick (6. Januar 2002)

Ja ich weiß, mir ist mal ne Gabel gebrochen am BMX, aber im großen und ganzen geht echt nich so viel kaputt wie beim MTB (Dirtbike).
Mein Tip, kauf was aus Stahl wenn du Angst hast, das was bricht. Meistens merkt man es dann vorher.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2002)

Hrhr ich fänds Spaßig
nen 20" Monty oderso mitner federgabel
dann die 20Zoll räder mitner riesen Scheibe
hehe
optisch bestimmt schick
quasi
Shopperfeeling

hehe naja größeres Kettenplatt und ab gehts hehe

Is ja fastso wien Kumpel der unbedingt sone Hanebrinkdoppelbrückengabel in sein Chaka Dual Slalom Bike Bauen mußte.

Lenkwinkel von 50° Oderso und kopflastin naja hm ca. 16kg das bike und ca. 4kg die Gabel! 
Nix für ungut

Bevvor du geld ins umbauen des Trialbikes Steckst kauf dir lieber nen Günstiges BMX das is dafür gemacht!


----------



## ricktick (6. Januar 2002)

Au ja, 20" und Federgabel. Das iss dann wie Manuall fahren mit Stützrad


----------



## FruchtZwerg (7. Januar 2002)

günstige bmx räder gibts z.b. von FELT...komplettrad ca.650DM


----------



## Ronny Ro (26. Februar 2008)

aluu^^

leute ich hab hier n richtig tollen rahmen gefunden

http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/?p=24inch

kann man daraus ein dirtbike aufbauen
oder halten trialbikes generell nicht wegen dem rahmen(oder vllt teile)?

naja
würd mich freuen wenns antworten gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (26. Februar 2008)

1. In den vorherigen Beiträgen wird DM als Zahlungsmittel genannt. Weisst Du was das heisst?
2. Der Rahmen ist nicht toll.
3. Man kann daraus kein Dirtbike aufbauen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Februar 2008)

Ronny Ro schrieb:


> aluu^^
> 
> leute ich hab hier n richtig tollen rahmen gefunden
> 
> ...



Also auf dem einen Vid sieht der mit dem Rahmen einen Frontflip ... Denke das ist Dirt


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Februar 2008)

man kann aus jedem rad was machen. in der zone wars früher auch nur nich anders


----------



## ravyGER (27. Februar 2008)

frontflip is dirt  
 egal, also ich halte es für ne schlechte idee aus nem trial ein dirt machen zu wollrn , vor allem aus nem 20er. 

haben früher in bmx federgabeln reingebaut. der rahmen war nach nem monat im arsch(steuerrohr weg) und wir auch^^


----------



## Ronny Ro (27. Februar 2008)

aber is der rahmen den ich da so dolle finde kein 24" rahmen?


----------



## ravyGER (27. Februar 2008)

ähm, doch^^

würde mir trotzdem lieber nen güstigen dirt rahmen holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

